# Spouse visa refusal



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi there Iam an Australian citizen and my partner is indian back ground. We got married and applied for spouse visa onshore..but after 5months the immigration emailed us the refusal of the spouse visa.. It is such a shock for both us.. Now we don't have any option left rather then going for mrt .. What are the chances of mrt and what do we have to provide them with.. We are so stressed and tensed, I dnt want my partner to go offshore..what can we do pliz help us...


----------



## Confused2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sandz said:


> Hi there Iam an Australian citizen and my partner is indian back ground. We got married and applied for spouse visa onshore..but after 5months the immigration emailed us the refusal of the spouse visa.. It is such a shock for both us.. Now we don't have any option left rather then going for mrt .. What are the chances of mrt and what do we have to provide them with.. We are so stressed and tensed, I dnt want my partner to go offshore..what can we do pliz help us...


did they tell u the reason? whats was the reason of refusal?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are going to the MRT, I would strongly recommend that you get a good migration agent to help you (Like Mark Northam). It would appear that something went wrong with your initial application and you need to get it sorted out.

Kttykat


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Does any1 of you know any gud migration lawyers in Victoria Australia...please recommend me..thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kttykat has mentioned Mark Northam who is very well regarded on this forum. You can reach him through his website at Northam & Associates


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually when we applied for the spouse visa my partner didn't had a substantive visa , he had bridging visa..and we also provided with compelling reasons for applying onshore..but the visa officer wasn't satisfied ...


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone just want to let you all know that we won the MRT...


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congrats & good luck!*

Hi Sandz
Great to hear of another success. Thanks for sharing. Best wishes for the next stages of your journey and your life in Oz. 



Sandz said:


> Hi everyone just want to let you all know that we won the MRT...


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks dinkum...


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

It's been 4 months since our file got remitted to immi from migration review tribunal... Our CO contacted us yesterday regarding the medical check for my partner for the process of the 820 partner visa...It has already been 19months since we first applied and the MRT journey till now..wonder how long more do we have to wait..


----------



## MissezKaur (May 8, 2015)

congratulations on winning mrt!! How did u do that ?? Me and my indian husband just applied our mrt case last week and needing some tips. tia


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

MissezKaur said:


> congratulations on winning mrt!! How did u do that ?? Me and my indian husband just applied our mrt case last week and needing some tips. tia


Hi ,

My partner and I are in the same boat. Good luck


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all just want to let you guys know my 820 was rejected 1 year ago and i applied in MRT my case was fairly complicated had scedule 3 condition on it .i was about to give up hope when i found Mark Northam on this forum and contacted him he is so much helpful and went out of his way to help me and i recently won MRT because of him i cant thank him much he even gave us big discount on our fee so i highly recommend every one that they atleast speak to him before going for their visa


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats Nonick..I absolutely agree with you mark Northam is the one to contact for those who are going through partner visa refusal and mrt.. Mark has helped us a lot too..


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks sandz im very glad with the time and effort he put in our case he is a real deal


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

MissezKaur said:


> congratulations on winning mrt!! How did u do that ?? Me and my indian husband just applied our mrt case last week and needing some tips. tia


Hi MissezKaur 
My partner is also Punjabi and we also recently won our MRT. I strongly suggest you have a good agent who is experienced with MRT. We also went with Mark Northam and he was awesome. And congrats Nonick really great to see you won your MRT!


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulation rani on mrt success...


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Sandz and you too


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks rani and congratulation to you too and hope you get your visa soon


----------



## MissezKaur (May 8, 2015)

You girls give me hope, do use have facebook or anything we can chat personally. Im physically and mentally unstable to travel or to be seperated from my husband, I have all doctors reports too. Im kicking myself for not going thru Mark Northam but hopefully we have made the right decision with the lawyer we chose.

Add me please if use would love to chat or is there private messaging in here Im not even sure of. Im a newby to forums.. im usually seen and not heard, but im willing to go all avenues for my husband to stay with me ;(


----------



## MissezKaur (May 8, 2015)

And congratulations to u girls on winning MRT, that would be a dream come true xxx


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Sent you a pm MissezKaur


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm Australian and my husband African. My Husbands Partner visa has just been refused on the grounds they do not believe we are a genuine couple in a continuing relationship. We are devastated. I have just put the appeal into the MRT and would dearly love some advice and encouraging information on what to expect and what is expected of us.. thank you in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

trulope said:


> Hi, I'm Australian and my husband African. My Husbands Partner visa has just been refused on the grounds they do not believe we are a genuine couple in a continuing relationship. We are devastated. I have just put the appeal into the MRT and would dearly love some advice and encouraging information on what to expect and what is expected of us.. thank you in advance


I am so sorry to hear that 

Where is he from in Africa and which embassy location did you apply to?

Did they say why they believe it isn't genuine?


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

My husband in Nigerian and a well respected Christian man.
We lodged his application online but it was done in Pretoria. You don't get a lot of room to upload stuff so we had a heap of evidence couriered there including a CD with 400 photos. 1.They don't believe we are genuine because we have spent more time apart than together... it's to hard for me to up and go as I have many pets and doing a course 2 days per week.. and we aren't made of money.. we were told by DIBP that we could apply for a Visitors visa but that was turned down in Sydney saying they didn't believe he would leave me and return to his homeland. So how do we spend more time together? 2. They said we don't have any shared Bank accounts etc.. to do that the banks must physically sight him.. 3. They say we don't share any major assets or shared responsibilities.... but in actual fact we own 2 acres of farming land in Nigeria which we purchased together and I am actually going through the process of Legally Adopting his young son. I have changed my Drivers Licence, Medicare, private medical, bank account, utilities, etc into my married name and currently waiting for my Change of Name Certificate to come thru so I can change my Passport and NSW Security Licence into my married name.. I am flying back to Nigeria in August as it's already been 7 months since we've been able to be with each other.. this is killing us.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Usually 120 files to uploaded is more than enough for people. Did you combine files? Did they confirm that they received the files?

One thing is because Nigerians have such a bad name you require alot more evidence to show that the relationship is genuine. Ideally a PMV would have been the better option but what is done is done.

How long did it take them to reject?

What evidence did you supply? Just remember that photos are just a small bit of the evidence that they use to determine if the relationship is genuine. Do you support him financially or he support you? If so did you supply that?

MRT is a way to provide additional evidence so provide them with everything you have don't think that any evidence is too little because everything paints the picture.


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

We supplied everything on the check list and more... 
We uploaded as much as we could and then sent a heap of stuff via courier. 
Yes we phoned to confirm the extra information was received plus we had the Registered conformation it was delivered.
We supplied Intent to Marry info and our Marriage Certificate.
We support ourselves.
We applied on the 29/12/14 and had an email on the 22/5/15 saying it was rejected.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately for high risk countries the check list is not always enough 

On the plus side atleast they did take 12 months to give a refusal this way you can go to MRT faster.

They need to see that you are just not married but how you have combined your lives together. Sometimes we just need to do things for immigration purposes ie. Joint bank accounts, joint bills etc.

The land that you own togther is that in both of your names? Do you have wills? Have you listed him as a beneficiary on your super?

With MRT just bombard them with everything that you have.

One thing I do find strange is that they said you didn't visit often enough. You would think that they would realise that not everyone is able to afford to travel often enough.

If you are on Centrelink don't forget to notify them you are married and then provide that as evidence.

Also you can provide you listing him as your spouse on your tax return.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

I think the whole process is based on much evidence you provide and the correct or right visa even if you come from a high risk country or not. I am from Ghana another high risk country. I applied through china were I was working legally. It took me 9 months for my pmv to approved. When I applied for the 820 it took me 2 working days to be approved. Even whiles we live together we added our daily whatsapp, viber, sms messages to show we are in constant contact all the time. We also added conversation and emails from Facebook and skype from my sisters and brothers outside Australia. 
I believe you need to prove and show more evidence from your family side that they know about the guy you're married with. eg. I received birthday cards, Christmas cards from my in laws and my family also sent such things to my partner. Just be focused and don't loose hope. He will be granted


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

OMG, I have received an email today from MRT they acknowledge receiving our application for review and said our application validity has not been assessed yet, and that we will be notified if our application is not valid..whatever that means and also they have requested all the Documents and files from DIPB which they consider relevant to our application. We were only able to upload 5 files to the MRT so we've supplied 1. our purchase of 2 acres of farmland we purchased together, in both names in Nigeria. 2, We have supplied a Certified letter from our Nigerian Lawyer that we are currently going through the process of me Legally Adopting my husbands yr old son as my own child. 3. My return plane Ticket to show I'm flying back to spend some time with husband but it's only 2 weeks.. 4. the Refusal letter from DIBP.. 5. A lengthy Statement from me. I would like to send the Statement from my husband, all my name change things like Electoral Roll, Change of name Certificate from Birth/Deaths/Marriages, Bank Acc, Medicare, Private Medical Fund, Drivers Licence, Utilities etc. I'm a little worried about submitting out WhatsApp chats as many are personal if you know what I mean and even arguments we've had.. I have also informed them that I have a meeting with the Federal Minister for my area on the 12th June. What more should we provide and how do we do it..
I am so depressed and crying all the time, I can't believe they rejected our application with all the documents we sent. All and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you done a FOI for your file? That will give you your entire file from them including any notes that they made.

I am not sure of the MRT process but I would assume you either send in the evidence or take it to the court hearing. Make sure you have all your evidence together for that.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

How many times have u visited him in Nigeria? How long have u been married? I agree with mish u should have done pmv like we did very hard to get partner visa with a Nigerian when u don't live together. 

If u want some hope read my threads, we've been in your shoes. Took me 4.25years, 3 tourist visas (all rejected) pmv in Malaysia, (rejected) Mrt simultaneous with second pmv in Ghana (lodged Kenya) to get him here but well worth the wait.

Did u get married on your first or second visit to Nigeria? Thus is normally a warning to immig to look at your visa closely. I've noticed Nigerians do love to marry quickly rather than wait and do pmv which is much easier. No idea why this is. (I no many Nigerian/oz couples and I only know 2 out of all of them who got visas, all the rest were rejected and all did partner visas not pmv)


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, we met online and spoke via video skype, whatsapp, viber, etc every day for hours at a time several times a day.. we met for the first time holidaying in Abu Dubai together, thats where he proposed and then I flew to Nigeria where we married on my first visit there. I going back in August. Because of my commitments here we applied for him to visit but they refused that saying they didn't believe he would leave me and return to Nigeria. Yet they contradicted themselves by saying they didn't believe our relationship was true and continuing with the Partner visa. I am so mad.. we were married on my first visit because of the date, it was my late mothers 90th Birthday and marrying on her birthday was like we were including her. It was a very special date for me as I was very close to my mum when she was alive.. so we married on the 21/10/2014. I will read your threads. Do you think its worth putting in for another visitor visa? I am getting more depressed every day... some of our chats are of us crying to each other.. it's so unfair. I applied for a Nigerian Visa and they gave me a 12 month multi entry with no problems.. that was approved within 2 weeks. I just don't know where to start now.. but know there are many more couples here like us..
This is killing us being apart it's BS..


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, we met online and spoke via video skype, whatsapp, viber, etc every day for hours at a time several times a day.. we met for the first time holidaying in Abu Dubai together, thats where he proposed and then I flew to Nigeria where we married on my first visit there. I going back in August. Because of my commitments here we applied for him to visit but they refused that saying they didn't believe he would leave me and return to Nigeria. Yet they contradicted themselves by saying they didn't believe our relationship was true and continuing with the Partner visa. I am so mad.. we were married on my first visit because of the date, it was my late mothers 90th Birthday and marrying on her birthday was like we were including her. It was a very special date for me as I was very close to my mum when she was alive.. so we married on the 21/10/2014. I will read your threads. Do you think its worth putting in for another visitor visa? I am getting more depressed every day... some of our chats are of us crying to each other.. it's so unfair. I applied for a Nigerian Visa and they gave me a 12 month multi entry with no problems.. that was approved within 2 weeks. I just don't know where to start now.. but know there are many more couples here like us..
This is killing us being apart it's BS..


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, we met online and spoke via video skype, whatsapp, viber, etc every day for hours at a time several times a day.. we met for the first time holidaying in Abu Dubai together, thats where he proposed and then I flew to Nigeria where we married on my first visit there. I going back in August. Because of my commitments here we applied for him to visit but they refused that saying they didn't believe he would leave me and return to Nigeria. Yet they contradicted themselves by saying they didn't believe our relationship was true and continuing with the Partner visa. I am so mad.. we were married on my first visit because of the date, it was my late mothers 90th Birthday and marrying on her birthday was like we were including her. It was a very special date for me as I was very close to my mum when she was alive.. so we married on the 21/10/2014. I will read your threads. Do you think its worth putting in for another visitor visa? I am getting more depressed every day... some of our chats are of us crying to each other.. it's so unfair. I applied for a Nigerian Visa and they gave me a 12 month multi entry with no problems.. that was approved within 2 weeks. I just don't know where to start now.. but know there are many more couples here like us..
This is killing us being apart it's BS..


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, we met online and spoke via video skype, whatsapp, viber, etc every day for hours at a time several times a day.. we met for the first time holidaying in Abu Dubai together, thats where he proposed and then I flew to Nigeria where we married on my first visit there. I going back in August. Because of my commitments here we applied for him to visit but they refused that saying they didn't believe he would leave me and return to Nigeria. Yet they contradicted themselves by saying they didn't believe our relationship was true and continuing with the Partner visa. I am so mad.. we were married on my first visit because of the date, it was my late mothers 90th Birthday and marrying on her birthday was like we were including her. It was a very special date for me as I was very close to my mum when she was alive.. so we married on the 21/10/2014. I will read your threads. Do you think its worth putting in for another visitor visa? I am getting more depressed every day... some of our chats are of us crying to each other.. it's so hard. I applied for a Nigerian Visa and they gave me a 12 month multi entry with no problems.. that was approved within 2 weeks. I just don't know where to start now.. but know there are many more couples here like us..
This is killing us being apart it's BS..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

When you applied for a visitor visa was it a sponsored or non sponsored one? Ie. Processed in Australia or overseas.

Also is there an age gap between you 2? If so how much.

I know you mentioned photos, were any with his family or friends?

Also the statements you provided were any from his family or friends?


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

It was sponsored taking advice from the DIBP


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you provide evidence that he had reasons to return to Nigeria ... ie HR letter?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

There is no point putting in another tourist visa they will never grant it u fortunately.

We like u drowned them in evidence on our first pmv - didn't matter - they decided we weren't genuine just because of our races,

Immi look out fir following warning signs with Africans 

Met online (not introduced in person)
Married on first or second meeting/visit
Have not spent any time together since marriage
Lodged application very shortly thereafter
Age gap

Because u did lodge very quickly after u married there is no way u could have had enough evidence for a partner visa. I no it's difficult when u live so far apart but immi doesn't care or understand about this. Pretty well everyone on this forum have suffered time apart from our partners, immig doesn't care about this either.

I don't know if u will have any better luck at Mrt - cause u can't have enough evidence after 2 visits and not living together. If he was from a western country sure it would have been fine but Nigerians are known for marriage fraud and they all take the exact steps that unfortunately u also went through

The bad ruin it for the genuine .

They don't allow photos on cd only prints so don't know if they would have even looked at them. They also don't give much credence to transcripts of your conversations on Skype etc. they want good hard evidence that your lives are combined and that is something u can only provide through spending time together

I made up about 5 albums over 2000 photos and told our story in writing beside them on second pmv. Our evidence weighed over 7.5kg

My recommendation is, if u want success, is wait before u apply again, do at least another 2 trips for as long as possible (2 weeks is short period to go so far) I went to Malaysia 19 times in 3 years and then another two month Long trips to Ghana within 8 months, one before we lodged one just before visa was granted.

U need to accumulate a lot and I mean massive amounts of evidence. 

We rented a shop in Ghana which mum still runs and we built an apartment to western standards on our family land in Accra.

I got stat dcs from his family and photos with them to support the decs. I took photos with many other nationalities at every place u can imagine to show our genuine relationship (movies, bowling, cooking, playing pool, swimming, at club, bars, church, gardening, tourist stuff and not just once but at all different locations for all of these so showing its not just a one off thing for us, but we do all these things a lot. I got about 12 stat secs from Aussies particularly every member of my close family.

How many stat decs did u do? U need about 12 preferably from Aussie citizens if they haven't met him in person they can Skype and ring him. He has to build a genuine long term relationship with ur friends and family.

All in all, u will have to be determined, patient, and have deep pockets to get him here. I spent 50k after we were rejected on the best solicitor/agent I could find, travel, Ghana house and business. And visa and Mrt fees.

I really do understand ur pain, it's heartbreaking like no other pain I've known ever.

If u are both in it for the long haul, it's doable but it's a long and lonely road ahead.

Good luck


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes we did... his 4 yr old son, immediate family, an export Business that his father and Uncle could take care of while he's in Australia, employing 2 men to look after crops on the farm land he owns, his house, and his passport to show he's visited many other countries and never over stayed his visits. Plus the fact we also had his application in for partner visa... like we'd blow that chance to be together


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

How long after you online did you meet in person and when he proposed to you did you go to Nigeria afterwards or was that another trip.

Usually DIBP will find it suspecious if you marry on your first meeting (as chicken999 said) unless it is for religious purposes.

If you apply for another visitor visa you will probably get the same response. It is not an easy process to get a spouse or partner here but we have to remember that the government sometimes makes mistakes and for the mistakes they do make remember they are stopping ungenuine couples get approved and protecting Australia.


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

we met online in April 14, met in Dubai August 14, Married October 2014.
Yes, he proposed in Dubai and my first trip to Africa we married.. we applied on Dec 29th for Visa to try and beat the price rise. Immi has to understand that not all ppl are stpid, not all ppl are rich but still can be in love, and sometimes it is out of our control travelling. I am a Registered Dog Exhibitor/Breeder and have 15 dogs atm.. I can't just up and go travelling overseas when I want. I have to find someone responsible to stay at my house and care for my furkids and pay them to do so.. I have to make sure no girls are pregnant or that there are any litters because no one can care for my babies like I do. I was also doing a nursing course but depression has hit me so bad I gave it up, I just want to stay in bed day and night. I am not a stupid person.. I was a Security Officer/Special Constable for 18yrs in a Gov job, I still hold my licence, I also did my PI training and as much as I hate to admit it.. I did investigate my husband when we first met. My witnesses were highly respected ppl in the community, one of them her brother was a local Mayor. I am really starting to believe this is a Gov money making thing at the expense of committed people. My husband has no criminal record, has Certificates of good character from 2 different Countries were he's lived, has no criminal record what so ever...has travelled a lot to different countries.. owns a beautiful 4 bdr home, land, employs 2 men to farm the land.. has a child and is a Christian. Yet they won't let him visit saying he won't return.. this is ridiculous.. I have an appointment with our federal Minister on the 12th and if I don't get anywhere with MRT then I will have our Federal Minister help me lodge a complaint with the Commonwealth Ombudsman. I'm tired of this taking a toll on my health..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There are alot of Africians that they won't give tourist visa's too because they think that they won't return. Chicken999 tried for her husband (then fiancé) and was rejected, also my husband (then fiancé) was rejected too. They are cautious about tourist visa's from Africa. There are some they get them but then alot that don't.

I am not 100% sure if the ombudsman will help or not. I have this vague memory that someone tried the ombudsman and they said they had to go through MRT.

I am unsure what the MRT wait is but last time I heard it was around 12 months.

If you live in Brisbane the immigration minister is in Brisbane.

Just remember to keep on collecting evidence that you can use at MRT.


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you everyone.... I'm just so all over the place atm..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is an emotional journey regardless of if you are apart because of rejection or apart waiting for approval.

The one thing I have come to realise is that it is usually harder on the girl than the guy.

Please keep us updated on how you go.


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank You Tish, I will.
And I'm sorry if I've missed answering anyone, I'm still trying to find my way around the site.


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm really sorry Trulope I've been reading your thread... I have nothing to add other than I wish you the best. Immigration is not easy for anyone whose partners are from High Risk countries. Our story is different to yours but we went through MRT (18 month wait) and we found it extremely difficult and very lonely in the fact no one in the general community actually really cares about immigration it's off the radar for the general public & politicians except for the whole terrorism thing.. noone cares about people on partner visas that how we felt. Try to take care of your health though and don't give up :/


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

hi rani, yes I agree... no-one except those going through it knows, cares or understands. Thank you


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

trulope said:


> we met online in April 14, met in Dubai August 14, Married October 2014.
> Yes, he proposed in Dubai and my first trip to Africa we married.. we applied on Dec 29th for Visa to try and beat the price rise.


Unfortunately, you did get married very quickly! Immigration is not likely to consider that you were in a relationship prior to meeting in person (which was a short period too - about 4 months), so they think of your relationship starting in August and probably only see that as dating.

So in their eyes you got married within only 3 months of being in a relationship or dating.

In addition, With your application submitted within 2 months of being married (after only 3 months of relationship in the eyes of immigration), it's highly unlikely that your evidence would be strong enough to convince them of a genuine and committed relationship with your lives combined for the longterm.

Some people from low-risk countries can get away limited evidence, but applicants from high-risk countries are not as lucky. It's not a level playing field for sure, but that's just how it is. You have to beat them at their own game.

I'm sorry this has happened to you but you do need to get a very experienced migration agent to help you present your case.

All the best


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS GUYS! Gives some of us a bit of hope


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

I've now booked a phone appointment with Mark Northam


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Good luck Trulope  that's good to hear!


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks Rani, So I have phone appointment on the 8th, meeting with Federal Minister for Hunter on 12th and counting the days off till I'm back in my husbands arms.. OMG I can't wait


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Where is your Lawyer based? I've just contacted Mark Northam in Sydney. Its $225 for a 1 hour phone consult.. He's been recommended here on this forum.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

This is very sad all round


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Amanda are u able to share how u met your husband, where u married how many visits etc, so we can compare to trulope. Trulope did u use an agent or lodge yourself .


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi chicken999, we lodged ourselves because I was told it is about $10,000 for an agent. We don't have money laying around like that. We also only lodged the Partner visa as quick as we did because of the massive price hike that was taking place on the 1/1/15.. we would have been so happy with a 12 month multi visitors visa like I have for Nigeria. Then we would have applied for his Partner Visa. The partner visa cost was jumping up approx $1600 in one go. No other visas but that one..


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

Like I said before, don't be worried. He will be granted. It's just a matter of time. And I know how it feels. We use to have argument and shouts and sometimes we put the blame on the visa process. You know what we added most of our argument to show we are humans not angels. Like previous mates have said, keep faith, gather more evidence as you go to Nigeria, and fingers crossed he will be here with you by October.


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

TY papper and salt... I'm flying to Nigeria with a girlfriend on the 19th August to spend about 2 weeks with Olu, I can't wait.. I cry thinking about it. My friend is meeting her online boyfriend for the first time... the 4 of us will have a ball but Olu wants me all to himself for the the week he said lol.. oh yes, we've had fights too but we promised each other never to leave the other upset and we never have. I'm worried about giving them whatsapp chats because many said are things only for husband and wives ears.....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is great you are going to visit him again soon. Remember lots of pictures even if it is just the 2 of you cooking in the kitchen.

With your friend if all goes well make sure they don't marry and then apply for a partner visa PMV is the better option but make sure she visits him a few times more before lodging as that will give a better chance of success without having to go to MRT.

With our chat history we just showed an extract of it and it was about future plans etc. There some chats that immigration do not need to read!


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

how are you today Amanda?


----------



## trulope (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes, it's very upsetting and I'm more angry now I know ppl from certain countries are discriminated.They aren't taking ppl on their own merits..


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi Amanda yes I'm on my iPad it doesn't let e delete messages here. I will try log on, on the new laptop if I cZn remember the password so I can pm u Amanda.


----------

